# Chateau Fachos, France - Oct 15



## Stussy (Jul 5, 2016)

Part of Euro derpage explore with the Baron of Scotland and Lost, we ended up here fairly late in the afternoon to have a wander around. *Parking up and making our way blindly through the trees we soon came across this site...




Quickly making our way inside, it was a slight disappointment to see the place had been ransacked by thieves, little vandlism, but lots of things strewn around the rooms. *Luckily we met an explorer inside who was the first to find the Chateau and he showed us pics of how it used to be, it was a bit of a shock and a sad reminder of what some people are capable of doing to earn a couple quid.




















































So it was off to our next location, very nice explore indeed, even it had been messed up in many rooms. *More pics can be found on my Flickr.

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## HughieD (Jul 6, 2016)

That is very very nice.


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2016)

Amazing site, sad to hear the thieves have been in.


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2016)

Lovely report and pics, shame about the thieves, once that starts it doesn't stop till the place bin gutted


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow that is a lovely place. Beautiful pics mate.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 6, 2016)

Nicely done. I did giggle at the toilet. Never seen one like that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2016)

At least it's not smashed up! Great images,Thanks for sharing.


----------

